# Ned help...



## Nighthamar (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a Dell Latitude D800, 60gig HDD, Pentium M with Windows XP...

I cannot remember how to reformat the hard drive on the thing. The reasons I want to re-format the HDD is the processor is only running at 221 / 600 mHz, and teh re-charge for the battery system is not working. I have teh Dell set-up disc (system drivers and such) as well as a reload disc for Windows XP.

Ant information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

The battery charging is a hardware issue-it isn't controlled by XP. The battery condition is read by the BIOS and relayed to the ACPI to be reported through XP, but the charging system is totally hardware. Have you updated your BIOS? Read your BIOS version when the system is booting, then go to the Dell support site and enter your Service Tag number to see if you are up to date.

Also, the Pentium M speed-step is hardware/BIOS controlled. A D800 with a 1.6 GHz Pentium M should operate at 1600 MHz when on AC power, and 600 MHz when on battery power.

I personally never recommend a reformat/reinstall. I would advise instead that you use your OS CD to do a repair/reinstall. The true need for a reformat is extremely rare, despite what you read and hear.


----------



## Nighthamar (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, I went ahead and reformatted my HDD, now my wireless connection will not work. Is there a step that I missed. According to the machine, the wireless card is not connected. How can I check it???


----------



## Nighthamar (Sep 30, 2008)

okay, update. My wireless connection will not connect to my home wireless router. I have tried updating teh driver, repairing it, and disable/enable several times. It still says teh device is not connected.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd suggest starting a thread in an appropriate forum.

By no stretch of the imagination is the forum description for this forum appropriate.

*Tech-Related News*
_Quotes, links, and discussion of interesting tech stories._

I'll close this one, please post in an appropriate forum. For the last issue, I'd suggest the Networking forum.


----------

